# Trails near London



## hardtailrider1320 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey I am moving to Virgina Waters in Surrey near London and am wondering if there are any good trails close by. I looking for decently challenging trails not beginner stuff. Also, would you recommend a full suspension for the trail? Please Reply!


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep, Surrey is one of the best areas in the south of England.
There will be some stuff right on your doorstep 

I used to live in Kingston upon Thames so not too far away. I have ridden around Virginia waters, Langley Park and Black Park a bit. There is certainly stuff there.

Not too far to get to several very good areas. Try the areas between Epsom, Box Hill and Leith Hill for a good variety of trails. 

or heading outwards there are good areas between Maidenhead and Slough.(Burnham Beeches for example) and over towards reading. Get an os map Think it is map 3. The Gorrick race series is held in that area.

Not too far to the chilterns, so check out Aston Hill for some downhill, 4x and xc action but anywhere in that range of hills is good (follow the ridegeway path and look for off shoots)


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

I found this address for a nearby shop. They might help.
Cycle zone
23 Station Road
EGHAM
Surrey
TW20 9LD

Tel. 01784431500


----------



## MarkFu (Jul 29, 2008)

+1 for the Surrey Hills, the whole area is infested with some very good singletrack. There are no huge hills there, but it's all good. Swinley Forest near Bracknell is also quite good too.

You'd be best getting someone to show you around both places to get the most out of it. Try these guys for the Surrey Hills http://www.diaryofamountainbiker.co.uk/ . Or check Gruffs links on www.mtbuk.co.uk for maps of the singletrail at Swinley Forest.


----------



## Gazzathegeez (Nov 2, 2009)

*Swinley Forest*

You won't much better than Swinley Forest. (The' Look Out' at Bracknell is the place to park)

Finding the good trials can be tricky, but ask / follow other MTBers & you soon get the hang of the place. I work in Wales & do Afan mid week, & I love Swinely forest. Ok it doesn't have the white knuckle stuff of Y-Wal, but it has a great range with some serious descents, albeit a little short.


----------



## hardtailrider1320 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey thanks guys! Im planning to upgrade my bike frame, what would you reccommend full suspension or hardtail, and any specific frame would be great to know.


----------



## MarkFu (Jul 29, 2008)

Personally i don't think that you 'need' a full susser. I choose to ride a full suss for most things, but i have ridden the Surrey Hills on a singlespeed hardtail. A hardtail will manage any of it i would have thought, but i guess it's down to personal choice. I ride an Orange 5 for almost all of my riding, i've even started doing a bit of downhill on it.


----------



## Gazzathegeez (Nov 2, 2009)

*Hard or Soft*

To my mind Full Sus is the choice if you can afford it. Cheap & Full Sus don't mix. If you're extremely fit & and you use your legs instead of suspension, then you can ride a hard tail better than many on a full sus, but anybody other than a sickenly fit wippet, I'd recomend Full Sus every time.

I have a Mount Vision & a Genius, & I'm totally biase:thumbsup: d!


----------

